
Location and a Startup's Likelihood of Success - lpolovets
http://codingvc.com/the-effect-of-location-on-a-startups-likelihood-of-success/
======
thoman23
Now we just need a follow-up post from someone at AngelList explaining how
their "signal" algorithm strongly weights proximity to tech hub and we will
come full circle.

------
rdl
Not sure how much significance this particular study has (but maybe), but I
still have one general within-SFBA question:

WTF did San Jose do wrong over the past 40 years or so? It was at one point
#1. I get that companies have become more software/etc. based vs.
manufacturing, but there's nothing _that_ inherent to Mountain View to make it
better than, say, San Jose. Proximity to Stanford could be a factor,
especially for Palo Alto, but it still seems like San Jose really screwed up
somehow.

~~~
lpolovets
I wonder if part of it is that it's easier and easier for young people to
start companies. 15 years ago, you needed to raise millions of dollars and buy
a bunch of hardware, and (I think) founders tended to skew a bit older. Now
that lots of founders are in their 20s, the tech center has shifted a lot
toward the places they want to live -- and San Jose is not where the cool kids
want to be. To be honest, neither is Mountain View, which is why SF has gotten
so much startup mind share over the last 10 years.

~~~
kzhahou
The "cool kids" explanation also points to why from Sunnyvale/Santa Clara
southward you find a lot of big enterprise companies. You know, the ones that
sell from $3bn or go public but you've never heard of them.

------
rolfvandekrol
The title should have been: "Location within the US and a Startup's Likelihood
of Success".

